

Show HN: Handpicked Front-End Dev news from HN - nej

Hi HN,<p>I created a personal site ( nej.cc ) as a collection of hand picked articles surrounding the web/mobile front-end development world. My main source of the links is from HN itself. I'm planning on using this site as my consulting site as well. Wanted to see what you guys thought of the whole site (design/performance/etc).<p>tl;dr
HN has a lot of information on a daily basis and becomes overwhelming, this site, curated by me, filters through the daily dose and adds them on the site with a focus on Front-End Development.<p>Setup:
- Jekyll
- Amazon S3
- Amazon Route 53
- Disqus
======
sixQuarks
It's annoying to have to click twice to get to the link.

